# Beasts Fury 2D Furry fighting game please support



## beastsfurystudio (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello everyone over the last couple of months I been getting a game studio together and a animation team to make a high quality 2D fighting game with High detailed sprites here is the Indiegogo page: http://igg.me/p/323268/x/817888 which has most of the information FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/beastsfurystudio/ Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 10, 2013)

no pron, no money


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm actually impressed

wtf

Though I gotta admit while it looks quite nice the animations look extremely exaggerated (most notably the swaying).


----------



## beastsfurystudio (Feb 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm actually impressed
> 
> wtf
> 
> Though I gotta admit while it looks quite nice the animations look extremely exaggerated (most notably the swaying).


 Yeah most 2D fighting games have exaggerated idle stances


----------



## beastsfurystudio (Feb 10, 2013)

Rasly said:


> no pron, no money



That's fine each to there own and your not the first one to mention this


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2013)

beastsfurystudio said:


> Yeah most 2D fighting games have exaggerated idle stances



Oh yeah, of course



beastsfurystudio said:


> That's fine each to there own and your not the first one to mention this



People actually say this and mean it? God damn it furries.

But yeah, it looks like it's shaping up pretty nicely. Best of luck with it!


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 10, 2013)

The artwork's phenomenal and the game sounds promising. I'll drop a $10 for this


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice, smooth models. Keep at it!


----------



## Bambi (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good so far.

I'll follow what you got -- I get some money, I'll make a donation.


----------



## beastsfurystudio (Feb 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The artwork's phenomenal and the game sounds promising. I'll drop a $10 for this


 Thank you very much for your contribution thanks we are working hard to make this happen.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd pay for it! Sure do wish I could have gotten my fursona involved.


----------



## beastsfurystudio (Feb 10, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'd pay for it! Sure do wish I could have gotten my fursona involved.


 There are 2 ways you can do that have a animated npc in the background  and have your fursona as a DLC playable character   but in essence its very expensive to do.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 10, 2013)

Right, first things first, I think you need to drop the name.

It's asking for people to call it Beasts furry, and as soon as it gets that, you're limited in audience. If you give it a similar name that avoids anything furry-like, you can market them as anthropomorphic and potentially have a much wider base of interest. Problem is that marketing something as a furry videogame or movie or whatever more or less restricts it's scope to furries, because people don't want to touch it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2013)

^ What he said.

Starfox was successful and that wasn't marketed as a "furry" thing. Just a sci-fi game for a younger audience. It also happened to have anthro characters so furries scooped it up as something they like. It appealed to both furries and neurotypicals alike. 

The key here is that it was never ever called a "furry" game and just concentrated on being a good game that just _happened_ to have anthro characters in it.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 10, 2013)

remember this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brutal:_Paws_of_Fury that was a fun game


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 10, 2013)

Rasly said:


> remember this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brutal:_Paws_of_Fury that was a fun game



Or Bloody Roar, that series was kinda cool.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 11, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Right, first things first, I think you need to drop the name.
> 
> It's asking for people to call it Beasts furry, and as soon as it gets that, you're limited in audience. If you give it a similar name that avoids anything furry-like, you can market them as anthropomorphic and potentially have a much wider base of interest. Problem is that marketing something as a furry videogame or movie or whatever more or less restricts it's scope to furries, because people don't want to touch it with a 10 foot pole.


Word. Also it really doesn't roll off the tongue. Just saying.


----------



## Streetcircus (Feb 11, 2013)

The art and animation looks awesome. I'm also the rare furry that likes fighting and martial arts, which includes video games, so this appeals to my tastes.

Though, I feel the game is really cliche in several areas. Obviously, it looks like it's going to play like any 2D fighting game. You whittle your opponent's health bar to zero with throws, strikes, and projectile attacks. Most of the moves are exactly what you expect to see in a 2D fighter. This is a problem for me because I feel like I've been playing the same 2D fighting game ever since I was a kid. What might save it is a really good story, with good writing, and maybe even an interesting gimmick besides the furry one. I'd be interested to know what gameplay mechanics you feel will separate this game from the other 2D fighters.

The characters also seem very cliche. You have the brooding, pretty boy anti-hero, the old sagacious kung-fu master, the black boxer, and the regal last boss. None of the characters really interest me that much, but if they're well-written, it might change my opinion.

I would like to see more chances taken with the gameplay mechanics and the characters. I understand that's difficult for something that's an independent project, but I think it will allow it to become more successful too. If I have some money to spare, I'll try to support this as much as I can. I think furries come off as too wussy, and this is an interesting way to change that.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking good so far, would be interesting to see how it progresses.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 13, 2013)

Pretty nice looking concepts.  You've definitely caught my attention.  I hope you guys make it to release.

I'm just going to go through what I think of some of the characters.  Some feedback should be good, and don't poopoo it because I'm sure I'm not the only one who is going to think the way I do.  I'll rate them out of 5.

I can't tell what Vincent is, is he a panther?   He seems alright in style, a good classic badass hero character for the game.  He's classic to me, not cliche.  I just wish I knew what he was (and his idle stance looks a little too exaggerated, more like dancing than fighting)  4/5

Tiger dude looks alright to me.  He's got that good old master look.  Classic to me, not cliche. 5/5

William, his outfit looks pretty good for what it is.  It's modern but detailed, and the drawing does it justice.  5/5

Odette looks interesting.  House cat, right?  I could see some of my friends liking her.  (just noticed the species names)  Oh I guess I'm wrong on her species.  Probably want to look into that, because I'm sure I won't be the only one that thinks she's a cat.  She's definitely fancy and looks good.  If you made her a generic fox color, she wouldn't look so much like a cat.  4/5

Matilda, I thought she was a dingo.  There's nothing really making her a kangaroo.  Character outfit seems a little boring to me.  Not eccentric enough to be interesting.  I'd probably never play her because she looks so plain.  It might be that I've seen some characters with a little more eccentricity and detail in their outfits.  Now that I see her, she looks dull in comparison.  You might want to even the details out between the characters. 2/5

Rita, can't really mistake her for anything else than a bird lol.  She's good since you don't see too many bird type characters.  She doesn't have an outfit yet, so I won't say anything about it. undecided/5.

Marco is pretty cliche, going to agree with that other dude on this one.  Looks like Balrog, who looks like Mike Tyson, who is someone that everybody knows.  The horse design feels very cliche as well.  Big buff horse is a boxer.  As a horse lover, I'd rather see something different, and would probably never play him.  The boxer idea is probably okay, I just don't like the animal choice and the Balrogness.  1/5

Luna has a good design.  Nice contrast of a woman in a dress who fights.  Same kind of thing going for Odette as well.  5/5

Maredy is alright.  I could see how he's a little cliche, especially with the whole lion thing going with his regality.  Sometimes turning a character into their perfect matching animal isn't the best way to go.  It makes a little too much sense and is also stereotypical from an animal point of view.  Maybe not all lions are regal, you know?  Boss forms look good, though.  3/5

Cyrinx, it's Anubis as a girl.  You could probably spice it up a little.  The only interesting thing is her boobs lol.  I'd go with an epic magic goddess look, rather than the sexy look you've chosen.  Most of your women are in the sexy club anyway, so you need to mix that up a little bit.  She's good looking on her own, but after seeing many of your other female characters, I'm a little tired of sexy.  4/5

The shark is badass, and I don't even like sharks.  I wouldn't change him at all lol.  Color will be very important in his design, I think.  5/5

I'd probably like to play Vincent, Luna, William, and maybe Odette.

Anyway, that's my opinion on your character designs.  I'm not telling you how to design your characters, but I'm just giving you audience feedback.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2013)

Ouch, getting yourself suspended is not a good way to promote yourself.


----------



## beastsfurystudio (Feb 14, 2013)

tharesan.alae said:


> Pretty nice looking concepts.  You've definitely caught my attention.  I hope you guys make it to release.
> 
> I'm just going to go through what I think of some of the characters.  Some feedback should be good, and don't poopoo it because I'm sure I'm not the only one who is going to think the way I do.  I'll rate them out of 5.
> 
> ...


  I just want to say thank you very much for taking the time to write all this out ill take it all into consideration in about a weeks time ill have a playable build up.


----------



## beastsfurystudio (Feb 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ouch, getting yourself suspended is not a good way to promote yourself.


 Yeah it was due the amateur voice demanding professional going rate  if pay i declined then he got petty and open up tickets on me and sending notes to people trying to sway them away from the project so that's why i was banned mishaps happen its  a part if life lol


----------



## Flack (Feb 14, 2013)

Gotta say it looks kind a kool so far total diggin the concept for Maredy in all forms. if this did go to XBLA id buy it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 15, 2013)

Why did you copy Kyo's hair and battle stand for Vincent?


Smelge said:


> Right, first things first, I think you need to drop the name.
> 
> It's asking for people to call it Beasts furry, and as soon as it gets that, you're limited in audience. If you give it a similar name that avoids anything furry-like, you can market them as anthropomorphic and potentially have a much wider base of interest. Problem is that marketing something as a furry videogame or movie or whatever more or less restricts it's scope to furries, because people don't want to touch it with a 10 foot pole.


BUT VOID, FURRIES LOVES BAD PUNS.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 19, 2013)

What you have looks good, but it's way too early in production for me to drop any cash on it. As far as I can see all you've got is animations for walking, jumping and ducking for a single character. I'd want to see a whole lot more before I decided to back it.

-F


----------



## TwilightStar (Mar 2, 2013)

beastsfurystudio said:


> Yeah it was due the amateur voice demanding professional going rate  if pay i declined then he got petty and open up tickets on me and sending notes to people trying to sway them away from the project so that's why i was banned mishaps happen its  a part if life lol


The reason you got suspended was because you sold your previous account, http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kainknine . 

And in case anyone finds that name familiar, he tried to sell fur suits on here a few years ago without actual proof of work
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/48648-Fursuits-Comission-Now-taking


----------



## beastsfurystudio (Apr 27, 2013)

You actually got proof of this stop trying to cause trouble and the person who sold the account has nothing to do with me. nice try shimcat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2013)

After a whole month (almost two) you decided to reply?

_Really?_


----------



## beastsfurystudio (May 6, 2013)

Your point exactly ?.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2014)

Why did you steal Xenoblade's music?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZh5NAGOKn4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYkmn347wsY


----------

